# New to site



## BlackCat99 (Jun 30, 2011)

I am new to this site but not to the mice fancy I have owned mice for years and bred them off and on mainly for my own curiosity/pets and also for feeders for myself and local wildlife rescues/foundations right now I am doing a little of both as well I am trying to breed a line for my private liking to get a mouse I like the look of I do not intend to send my mice out for breeding to other breeders, I may let them go as pets to people I know will take care of them as I honestly don't know the lines. I chose to start part of the line with pet store mice (which I know aren't the best and have a high risk of having to start over) and also got an old breeding colony from a friend of a friend who also started hers about 5-6 gen ago from pet store mice but I think a wild mouse or two may have snuck in there because some of the babies are not domestic looking, will post picks asap to see what you all think....
Anyways that is me for now


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

What do you mean by "not domestic looking"? If you mean they have the coat pattern of Agouti (ticked brown), that's nothing terribly unusual, unless she hadn't had any mice that looked like that before. Since it is a dominant color variety, it's not likely to be hidden (except by pink-eyed white).


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## BlackCat99 (Jun 30, 2011)

thanks for the welcomes...and by not domestic looking I mean they look like field mice, their noses are narrowed more than what I would get from say petco (on about 2/3 of the mice), their eyes are bugged out of their head a little more (in varying degrees, on some not all as these are not 1st generation mice) and their coats are wild looking but some have white patches on their stomachs. They also are jumpy as a kangaroo I have never had a domestic mouse jump like that from me just sticking my hand in lol they also have some babies in there that are aprox. 4wks old (they are fully weaned but I am not sure exact age) and they are not much bigger than a pet store mouses head which also leads me to believe that they might be wild because none of them look like they are not well taken care of by any means


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Wow! I don't know about in California, but we don't get wild mus musculus here. We just get deer mice (Peromyscus sp.), which look a great deal like what you're describing, but are not only a difference species, but really only distantly related to domestic mice. If they're second-generation with a wild mouse, you wouldn't get the spotting (s is recessive), but if they were third gen, you definitely could.


----------



## BlackCat99 (Jun 30, 2011)

the lady I got them from made it sound like some of them are as recent as 5th gen from her lines she got them from a pet store (or so she says) so who knows actually how far back the lines actually go but a few of the adults look 99% wild to me with no spotting so I am not totally sure lol I wont be breeding the meany head ones for sure but I plan to keep the tamer ladies


----------

